# Key Post: List of Unions in Ireland



## ajapale

List of Trade Unions in Ireland 

[broken link removed]

Note: ICTU is the umbrella organisation for unions operating in both the Republic of Ireland and Northern Ireland. British unions operate in Northern Ireland, as do some all-Ireland unions, and some Northern Ireland-only unions.


[broken link removed]
ASLEF (the Traindrivers' Union) http://www.aslef.org.uk/
Association of First Division Civil Servants (FDA)
Association of Higher Civil & Public Servants; (AHCPS ) 
Association of Irish Traditional Musicians (AITM) (no website known)
Association of University Teachers (AUT) 
ASTI - the main second level teachers' union in the Republic of Ireland
Bakers, Food & Allied Workers Union
Actors Equity
Broadcasting Entertainment Cinematograph and Theatre Union (BECTU)
[broken link removed] 
Chartered Society of Physiotherapy (CSP)

Civil Service Alliance (CSA) (no website known)
[broken link removed]
Communications Workers' Union (UK) (CWU)
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed] (no website known) 
Federated Union of Government Employees (FUGE) (no website known)
Guinness Staff Union (GSU) (no website known) 
Fire Brigades Union (FBU)
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
Irish Federation of University Teachers (IFUT)
Irish Medical Organisation (IMO)
[broken link removed]
Irish National Teachers' Organisation (INTO)

Mandate - The Union of Retail, Bar and Administrative Workers 
National Association of Probation Officers (NAPO)

National League of the Blind (NLB) (comhairle listing) (no website known)
National Union of Journalists (NUJ)

National Union of Rail, Maritime and Transport Workers (RMT)
National Union of Sheet Metal Workers of Ireland (NUSMWI) (no website known)
Northern Ireland Public Service Alliance (NIPSA)
Operative Plasterers and Allied Trades Society of Ireland (OPATSI)
 Prison Officers' Association (POA)
Prospect
Public and Commercial Services Union (PCS)
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
Seaman's Union of Ireland (SUI) (no website known)
Services Industrial Professional & Technical Union (SIPTU)
Teachers' Union of Ireland (TUI)
Technical Engineering and Electrical Union (TEEU)

Ulster Teachers' Union (UTU)
[broken link removed]
Union of Shop, Distributive and Allied Workers (USDAW)
UNISON
Veterinary Ireland (VI)
Veterinary Officers Association (VOA)
The Psychiatric Nurses Association 
[broken link removed]


----------



## mmclo

These may be the unions affiliated to ICTU, not all are, most notably the ASTI


----------



## ajapale

Thanks mmclo,

The list includes the unions afiliated with ICTU. Im going to include ASTI in the list.

Please let me know if there are any other omissions.

ajapale


----------



## mmclo

There are a few not in ICTU, mainly very small don't know them off hand. There's also a perenial question as to whats a Union, what's a profession or trade association. There are pluses and minuses to be recognised or not recognised. I seem to recall the IPU (pharmacists consider themselves a union). I think unions have to be liscenced under recent legislation (1990) with ET&Emp so they may have a list, a negotiating liscence may be the same thing.

Actually just found a good link to the LRC

[broken link removed] 

presumably more recent annual report may be more up to date


----------



## mmclo

There's a few fun non ICTU members

The Traditional Musicians
The Guinnes Staff Association


----------



## ajapale

> The Traditional Musicians
> The Guinnes Staff Association



LOL!

Thanks mmclo for the references.
ajapale


----------



## Imperator

*my blushes*

Ajapale

I had previously advised that the Institution of Engineers of Ireland was not a union.  In the context of a pub discussion I was told that the IEI actually held a negotiating licence because it is the body that represents Electrical Engineers working for the ESB.  So you can put that back in - if I'm not wrong (again).


----------



## mmclo

*Re: my blushes*

The IPU (Pharmacists) are another I thought had a liscence, although I'd bow to the LRC's knowledge


----------



## mmclo

*Re: my blushes*

whoops....they're in as employers!!


----------



## ajapale

James1128,


James1128 said:


> I am A Quantity Surveyor, could anyone suggest a union to join?



Your question was moved here.

aj
(moderator)


----------



## Marie

aj I wondered why ASLEF (the Traindrivers' Union) http://www.aslef.org.uk/ wasn't among these.  My late father was a C.I.E. traindriver and ASLEF Union Representative for much of his life and I always thought all locomotive drivers were members?


----------



## ajapale

Hi Marie,

Ive included it, but im not sure that  they organise in the Republic any more.

I need to update the listing to reflect some changes over the last few years. for instance Unite.

aj


----------



## europhile

I didn't realise that ALSEF ever organised in the Republic of Ireland.

By the way, the list on the ICTU website is not up to date either.


----------



## europhile

Does ILDA (Irish Locomotive Drivers Association) still exist or did they merge with another union?  That was the organisation with which Brendan Ogle was involved.


----------



## ajapale

Yes euro,

When I compiled the list back in 2004 I used the ICTU listing as a template. I included unions which organise in NI only. I left them on for completeness.

Please let me know if you are aware of any other ammendments or omissions.

Thanks

aj


----------



## cassoo

ajapale said:


> Hi Marie,
> 
> Ive included it, but im not sure that  they organise in the Republic any more.
> 
> I need to update the listing to reflect some changes over the last few years. for instance Unite.
> 
> aj


ASLE&F pulled out of Ireland in 1968/69


----------



## Purple

Nearly 9 years later. Is this a record for resurrecting an old post?


----------



## cassoo

Purple said:


> Nearly 9 years later. Is this a record for resurrecting an old post?


Hi Purple. Just came across this site last evening. I am very interested in Trade Unions.


----------



## ajapale

My original post is nearly 12 years old! It needs a little updating I think. 

Aj


----------



## Purple

ajapale said:


> My original post is nearly 12 years old! It needs a little updating I think.
> 
> Aj


Less talking, more doing!


----------

